# Weed/grass control post SHTF



## tsrwivey (Dec 31, 2010)

Hubby had to have abdominal surgery for a freak abdominal adhesion several weeks ago. He was in the hospital for 5 days & it took a few weeks before he had healed up enough to mow the grass, so it got pretty high. When the grass was high, we had all sorts of bugs getting into the house that usually didn't. Since we usually don't have a problem with bugs, I never planned for them in our preps. Has anyone else planned for pest control & a way to keep the grass cut from around the house post SHTF?


----------



## carolexan (Dec 28, 2010)

Honestly we plan to use our livestock to keep the grass under control if there is a SHTF situation. We do have swing blades and 2 push mowers I hope we never have to use! As for bugs and other critters I have a board on pinterest.com full of recipes.


----------



## mosquitomountainman (Jan 25, 2010)

We have three reel mowers, three full-size scythes with extra weed and grass blades, two hand scythes, one weed-whip, and other assorted cutting implements.


----------



## UncleJoe (Jan 11, 2009)

Here is a three page thread on the topic.

http://www.preparedsociety.com/forum/f35/lawn-questions-19816/


----------



## Quills (Jun 14, 2011)

Reel mower and livestock, for the most part. I certainly don't expect that, in a true SHTF scenario, I'd be able to keep the gardens up to their current standards.


----------



## BlueShoe (Aug 7, 2010)

You can throw a tarp on it to kill it back. I'm sure with proper modulation it won't "kill" the grass. I did this airing out a large tarp once during mid day. When I pulled the tarp off the grass a few hours later the grass was burned, but it did recover in a few weeks.


----------



## BillS (May 30, 2011)

I'm not going to do anything with the grass. It would alert anyone going by that someone lives there.


----------



## PipLogan (Apr 25, 2011)

I've put rock walkways in to my high traffic areas that way when I walk to these places after SHTF there will be no worn grass or dirt path and I'm hoping that it will just look like an over grown rock path. Does that make sense?


----------

